# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Sep 15 - Sep 21 2013 - ICFrogs

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks Member of The Week - ICFrogs!  :Big Applause:  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## Carlos

Congratulations and enjoy your FF week  :Smile:  !

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

I sent ICFrogs an email yesterday reminding them!  Hope all is well!

----------

